# Looking for plans/wooden 50's style gas pump



## Hawk9 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any LJ's out there who might be able to help? Looking for plans to build a wooden full-size replica of a 50's style gas pump. All I found on the internet were shadow style. My customer asked for a workshop cabinet style after the old gas pumps.
Any leads or ideas would be welcome.
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Reys (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a lot of plans you can get, free and paid especially cabinet.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hawk,

A table-top version of what you want appeared in Wood about 10 years ago + or -. It shouldn't be too hard to scale up if you had it. Perhaps an LJ with the 25 year anthology on DVD could help. Anybody out there?

Steve


----------

